# IUI treatment July / August 2014



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

A new thread for all you ladies having treatment in July /August 2014,  this thread will be locked at the end of August and a new thread started to allow current cyclers to stay in touch


----------



## ana84 (Jun 23, 2014)

Hi, just thought I'd take 5 mins to introduce myself as I'm a little new to this! 

Been TTC for 3 & a half years with no joy   tried Clomid for 6 months last year but no joy and made me feel awful. Recently been referred to the ACU at Leigh infirmary for IUI, period started over the weekend so went yesterday to pick up my first lot of Merional injections, all seems quite daunting now. Seems like I've been waiting for years to get to this point and now it's here lol!

Keeping all my fingers and toes crossed for this first IUI cycle xx


----------



## jefnerf (Aug 28, 2012)

Hi Ana!  Fingers crossed for you!

After postponing two cycles I'm here and waiting to start at the end of July/beginning of August for my 2nd cycle of DIUI!


----------



## ana84 (Jun 23, 2014)

Oh I'm crossing everything for u!


----------



## ronniesgirl (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi all, Can I join you please.  AF started this morning and my day 10 scan will be on the 14th ( actually day 12) for our 3rd IUI after a month off.


----------



## catherine238 (Mar 13, 2011)

Hi all im joining for the first time  quick background on my wife and I. We started our journey a year ago after we got married. We had 2 failed iuis the 3rd attempt ended with a miscarriage in January this year. My wife wanted to take a break to recoup and get herself healthy. So here we are starting with me. My period started yesterday i had my first scan and picked up my drugs. I have a very high AMH 55 + which I believed ment I had pcos but my consultant checked my ovarys and can not see any sign of pcos. So happy about this but I am taking 2 injections a day gonal f to stim and one to stop me over stimulating which I start on day 4. So in exactly 5 min I will be taking my first injection of gonal f excited. Good luck to all trying this month  looking forward to sharing this journey after stalking this thread for the last year .


----------



## Daisy2013 (Sep 4, 2013)

joining in too if that's ok. Had one cancelled and one unsuccessful IUI attempt so now on round 3.  Day 7 today so all the meds started, feeling fine and hopeful that IUI will go ahead early next week. Best of luck to us all!


----------



## Femsmurf (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi all,

I am about to start my 2nd DIUI soon. Had first go at end of May and it was BFN! Hoping that our 2nd go is the one that works.

We have been ttc our first for a long time now, 11 years to be precise. 

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## MJ1981 (Oct 14, 2013)

Hi ladies,

I just wanted to share my story with you to hopefully keep you motivated:

My 4th (and last) IUI was supposed to be scheduled for May but we decided to take one month break because we were planning our wedding and didn't want to add to the stress. So I was waiting for my period since the end of June but didn't think about it much because I have very irregular cycles. I was ready to start medication to trigger my period but of course needed to to take a pregnancy test before - BFP!!   Surprise natural pregnancy! It's very early days, I should be about 5 weeks pregnant so you never know ...but ladies, it can happen and one day it will happen to you as well!   

Never give up!


----------



## ana84 (Jun 23, 2014)

Aww MJ1981 congratulations! 

Just been for my first follicular scan this morning, gotta go back on Wednesday for another scan.  
Been on Merional for a week now and it's making me feel really sick and lethargic   

Hope everyone is keeping well and positive! 

Xx


----------



## Femsmurf (Mar 18, 2009)

That's wonderful news MJ1981 congratulations! hope you have a happy & healthy 9 months


----------



## catherine238 (Mar 13, 2011)

congratulations MJ1981  love a happy outcome... had my follicle scan today first one and there are 2 happy follicles growing 12 and 10mm was scared I was going to sprout all sorts because of the high amh so thankful I didn't.. nurse just rang with blood results told to up gonal f and continue cetrotide injections first 1 this morning and it bruised . back thursday for another scan. i have a feeling that might be trigger day as well cause they are already half way there  hope everyone is going ok this month


----------



## RainbowsEnd (Jul 2, 2014)

Hi All, 

Hope it's okay for me to join too..? I'm new to the site. 

A bit about me - Married to DH 6 years this year. TTC since we got married. Diagnosed with PCOS, had hystoscopy, lap & dye and then was on and off clomid for over a year. 
We decided to try IUI this year, we had one round cancelled due to over stimulation (Menopur 75) and then had to wait another month as follicles were still there at start of next cycle. 
We finally had our first IUI on CD17 24th June (Timoxifen CD2-CD5, CD3-CD15 Puregon 50 & Trigger - Pregnyl CD16) . OTD should have been 9th July but unfortunately AF arrived on Saturday evening 10dpiui. Absolutely devastated.  

The last 24 hours have been a bit of a blur, but we have decided to try again straight away. 

I am now day CD2 and starting Timoxifen tonight & Puregon 75 tomorrow. Scan on CD9 next Monday 14th July. I am full of mixed emotions, still so upset over treatment failing but trying to stay positive for our 2nd try. 

Wishing you all the very best of luck on this emotional roller-coaster x


----------



## catherine238 (Mar 13, 2011)

rainbows end good luck for this cycle.. I know this fertility journey is a roller coaster but hopefully with a happy ending x


----------



## Granada_Girl (Sep 29, 2013)

Hi

I'm due to start my first medicated IUI cycle on my next cycle, i'm on day 21 so should be starting in approximately one week if all goes to schedule (which we know these things rarely do?!).  My DH and I have been ttc for over 3.5, like you ana84 we have also had 6 rounds of clomid which didn't work for us and now onto IUI, quite excited but also very nervous, it's such a hard and emotional journey and all the hormones and hospital trips only add to the stress, however will all be worth it in the end if we get a bundle of joy!

Good luck to everyone and congratulations to Aww MJ1981!! 

xx


----------



## ana84 (Jun 23, 2014)

Hi rainbowsend really hope this month is your month  

Hi granada_girl sounds like our treatment has been very similar so far. 

Love and hugs to all xx


----------



## Kaur_33 (Apr 17, 2014)

Hi I've just joined up after months of reading different threads I thought I should share too! I,ve got unexplained fertility and been trying for past 2 years. Just had my first iui and in the 2ww. I feel like it hasn't worked as I've got AF symptoms, feel so low. Is anyone else experiencing similar symptoms? Thanks for starting this thread I think It's a great idea. Good luck to everyone xxx


----------



## catherine238 (Mar 13, 2011)

hi kaur_33 if you compare all early pregnancy symptoms and af symptoms they are nearly the same. if you are taking progesterone it makes all the symptoms worse   its not over until AF arrives.. good luck 😊😊
im on day 5 of gonal f and cetrotide I feel i am carrying bricks in my tummy at the moment


----------



## allieb (Jul 3, 2014)

I'm also on my 2ww, I gave Gonal F injections, had one dominant follical and gave my Ovidrel injection Friday at 10pm. Went in for IUI Sunday at 10am. Started Crinone this am. I've been told the drugs will mess with my head and give me false symptoms for AF & Pregnancy. Going to be a long two weeks. Good luck to everyone


----------



## Kaur_33 (Apr 17, 2014)

Hi catherine238 thanks, yes I am taking progestrone so that might be making me feel worse! Good luck to you too xxx

Allieb what day of 2ww are you on?


----------



## LittleSparkles83 (Oct 31, 2013)

Welcome everyone!

I'm on my second round of IUI with 50mg of Clomid.

I had my day 10 scan today - one follicle of each side, 13.3mm and 13.8mm.

Going back on Friday to see how they are growing.

Although this time the nurse saw a large dark patch on my left ovary (0.29mm) which she says is definitely a cyst and not a follicle as it's far too big. The funny thing is, last cycle the exact same thing happened but when it came to doing the IUI it had disappeared. The nurse said it was probably just a cyst left over from my last cycle.

Would be interested to know if anyone else has experience anything similar?!

Thanks,

Good luck everyone!

xxx


----------



## Vic_01 (Apr 8, 2014)

Hello Ladies,

I'm going to throw my name into the ring for this forum too if you don't mind.  I have posted on this site before (April) during our first round of IUI.  Sadly, we had an early miscarriage and so, after we picked ourselves off the floor and dusted ourselves down we resumed treatment.  We had our second IUI last month but it was a BFN.  We decided not to wait and carried straight onto IUI number 3 which is where we are now.  Just had the call from the clinic that we trigger this evening and then IUI on Friday.  I'm trying not to get to engaged with this one as it is just heartbreaking when it fails but there is a part of me that is still holding the candle of hope that this one could be our time.

I got a lot form this forum last time I was posting as it is so nice to be able to talk to people who know exactly where you are coming from; I hope that this is a positive journey for us all.....

Take care ladies, I look forward to sharing your journeys with you.

Vic


----------



## allieb (Jul 3, 2014)

Kaur_33 I had the IUI on Sunday so on day 3 of 14 day wait.... I am scheduled to go for blood work/pregnancy test on July 23 (7-9am) 
How about you?


----------



## jol78 (Jun 8, 2014)

Hi ladies can I join too.  We had our first iui last Friday so due to test next Friday 19th.

Am trying really hard not to get my hopes up or notice every tiny thing.

We previously did 3 rounds of iui in 2011 and were really lucky to have it work on 3rd go (early miscarriage after 1st). 

Good luck everyone


----------



## allieb (Jul 3, 2014)

Welcome jol78. Best of luck to you!!


----------



## Hugbug (Apr 23, 2008)

Hi I too am in for my first cycle of IUI this month/august. Had my cycle planning today and they have put me on the pill for 18 days to start my cycle off, so I am due for baseline scan on 31/07/14. It seems such a long way around it all, but I am hoping this is our month.... I am having Menopur injections, hoping to have at least 2/3 follicles. Will be great to pop back to this page during the month to see how you are all getting on too  

Fingers crossed for us all x


----------



## Divas212 (Nov 13, 2013)

Well as the thread running till end of August I think we just make it in. After the most devestating time we are planning of next iui 5th time, which will be this time next month. We are planning it with mixed feelings really because now even if we did get a BFP we wouldn't beleive it as we mc at 7 weeks 😢. But at least we know I can actually get a BFP. Vic I know exactly how you feel!!

My DP was off work due to a number of surgeries for the past year and was with me for every scan, appointment and treatment day. However she has now returned to work and debating weather to discus with her manager the need to have treatment day off at very short notice. It's a bit of a nightmare as important to us that she's there but she has literally had 12 months off sick and has just returned back and dosent have a great relationship with her management. It's not the kind of job that she can manage her diary around treatment like I can, thier rota is done at least four weeks in advance and only 4 people can have annual leave at the same time and as it's August holidays are booked up....anyways good luck everyone and fingers crossed Vic x


----------



## RainbowsEnd (Jul 2, 2014)

Hi everyone, 

Thanks Catherine & Ana, it's amazing the difference a few days can make. I'm feeling much better emotionally, and I'm ready for round 2, fingers crossed..!!! 

Congratulations MJ1981, great to hear a good news story.

Hello to all the new people, wishing you all the best of luck. 

Those of you in the dreaded 2WW, I hope time is flying by for you..!! 

I am due to have my 9 day scan on Monday, so hoping there will be just enough follicles and that my lining is coming along nicely. My biggest fear at the moment is that we won't make it to treatment stage after OHSS before and especially as our first round failed last month, I'm hoping to just get straight back into it while I'm in that mindset. 

I am considering trying acupuncture and would love to hear if any of you have tried it & what you think..?

Divas welcome back, I read your posts last time & my heart goes out to you. I really hope this is a good month for you both. I totally understand where you are coming from with the work issue. I am in a similar position, DH can easily take time off for appointments but it's a bit more difficult for me. It really adds to the stress at the exact time you are trying to avoid it..!! 

So great to have this forum to chat with others in a similar situation x

Wishing you all the very best of luck xx


----------



## Paula341 (Jun 4, 2014)

Hope you don't mind me posting, an awful week for me this week all ready yesterday for my day 10 scan and hoping to say here are your sticks ring us on ovulation day( this is my second go at iui had 2 follicles last time and very straight forward however it didn't work for us) got to my appointment on my own no boyfriend he had to work and was told we couldn't go ahead with treatment as I have over stimulated with the 5 days of chlomid and have 4 follicles from 13-17 in diameter, gutted could not stop the tears! The emotional rollercoaster of our constant 2 weeks of waiting, the drugs and then to be told not this month a total blow to us, so now have to wait for day one of next cycle with no chlomid this time to see how I do without it. Wishing you all the very best on your 2 week wait and I hope you get the outcomes we all pray for x


----------



## LittleSparkles83 (Oct 31, 2013)

Paula342 - sorry to hear that this cycle isn't a go for you. I'm sure a lot of people on these forums feel your pain and can sympatghise. I think that is why this is a good place to get it all down and get support.

I know it's easier said than done, but I really hope you can move on, keep your chin up and plan nice happy things for the rest of this cycle before starting over.

We're all here for when you need to vent - I know, I do it!


----------



## Paula341 (Jun 4, 2014)

Thanks littlesparkles83 these forums are a god send, and it's very comforting to know there are people here who are going through what you are going through x


----------



## Divas212 (Nov 13, 2013)

Rainbow end - thanks the last time was devastating and tbh we're a little raw!! Hope the work issue is resolved for you. I'm hoping my wife's management are understanding but knowing them they won't be! We're not starting again until August so all we can do is cross the fingers and toes but like I say won't beleive it even if it happens....


----------



## RainbowsEnd (Jul 2, 2014)

Divas - I can only begin to imagine how devastating it was. It's so hard to try to remain positive but that's all we have - hope..!! I really hope August is your month  

Paula341 - I know how you feel, I think i'm going to be in the same situation as you. Our first IUI failed last month & we decided to try again straight away, I had my CD9 scan today & I have 5 follicles on the left side ranging from 13mm down and I also have 2 follicles on the right, an 11mm & 10mm. They won't officially cancel my treatment until they have 4 or more over 15mm. I'm scheduled for another scan on CD11 which is Wednesday, and I'm dreading the thoughts of it. I can't bear the idea of it being cancelled after our failed attempt last month, I just want to get straight into it again. It's all such a fragile balancing act & very hard to cope with the emotional ups & downs that go with it. I hope your waiting time to get started again flies by


----------



## jol78 (Jun 8, 2014)

Rainbows end - I had 5follicles on one side and two on the other at my first scan and was terrified it would be cancelled but actually ended up with 2 dominant follicles. I felt sick with worry but it was ok in the end. Have my fingers crossed for you.

Only 4 days til test day now - I hate, hate hate this waiting


----------



## RainbowsEnd (Jul 2, 2014)

jol78 - Thanks for your message, you really helped to put my mind at ease. I had my CD11 scan this morning, there are even more follicles showing now, but I seem to have 3 dominant ones, 15mm, 14mm & 13mm. There are quite a few that are 11mm & 10mm, so i'm hoping they don't come on any further. Unfortunately my lining is only at 4.6mm though, hopefully that'll build up a bit more in the next few days. I'm waiting on a call from the clinic, but it looks like I'll be back in for more bloods & scan on Friday CD13. Back in limbo until then. 
How are you getting on in your 2WW..? Not long to go now. Hope you're doing okay. 

Hope everyone else is getting on okay..?


----------



## Guesty (Mar 18, 2014)

Hi everyone it's my first time posting I would like to join in I'm on cd 9 having my scan on Friday and hopefully our 3rd diui on monday 21st I'm doing this cycle unmedicated took clomid last cycle didn't feel it was any advantage so hoping third time lucky 🍀🍀🍀🍀 on this roller coaster x


----------



## jamies princess (Mar 6, 2014)

Hi there, can I join? Just had my first scan this morning, starting my drugs today for iui. Good luck to everyone x


----------



## jol78 (Jun 8, 2014)

Rainbows end - what happened?  Are you back again Friday?

Hi everyone else.

I am due to test sat but am pretty sure I am out - no symptoms whatsoever.  With my DS I had sore bb's but they aren't at all.  If its a BFN we are hoping to go straight into another one but we will see what clinic say
xx


----------



## RainbowsEnd (Jul 2, 2014)

Hi Everyone, 

jol78 - Yes I was back this morning for CD13 scan. The follicles have come on a bit but I seem to have 3 dominant ones (thank goodness!!) at 19mm, 19mm & 18mm, the rest are 12mm & under so from that side of things it couldn't be better. Unfortunately my lining hasn't increased at all. Not even a little bit..!!! It's still 4.6mm. I couldn't believe it..?! The obvious concern now is that I may ovulate myself before the lining gets a chance to increase, that's if it does at all. It's very strange, it has always increased some amount on every other appointment. I don't understand. 
My only hope is that I have a really long cycle, they did my first IUI procedure on CD17 last month, which would be this Tuesday on this cycle, so I'm just hoping that the lining might build up a bit & hopefully the procedure can go ahead. 
They are going to call me in the afternoon to let me know what the blood results are, so we'll have an idea how close to ovulation I am then. Feeling so down & fed up, so close yet so far away. Back in limbo, not having a clue what will happen next...!!!

Don't worry too much about not having symptoms, there have been lots of BFP's on here with no symptoms at all. Try & stay positive, I'll be thinking about you tomorrow, best of luck xx 

Hope everyone is doing okay x


----------



## ange7327 (Oct 28, 2012)

Hello All,

My first post on here but I can be found on the loss thread   ...................so,

a crappy 21 year history of MC and loss so I now have a MC prevention plan and need to get pg to test it, DH works away so little hope of a natural so here we are having IUI.......have been o gonal F, had scans, lining is good, follies good, trigger tomorrow 18.00 and IUI Monday 21st at 12....................god this is all stressful isn't it? I love these threads but also they break my heart, there should not be so many people on here 

Good luck, positive vibes and huge hugs to all

ange xxxx


----------



## jefnerf (Aug 28, 2012)

Welcome to all the newbies 

I'm so worried, I've put treatment off for two months and am due my period on Tuesday which will be perfect for treatment this month but I'm having womb twinges as if I'm going to come on sooner and my clinic is closed on a weekend 

Can clinics do anything to make follicles grow at a slower pace? (I would be on gonal-f)


----------



## ange7327 (Oct 28, 2012)

obviously jefnerf I'm only guessing but cant they reduce the dose of gonal f and not inject everyday? would have thought that would slow the growth.........and if you do get AF sooner than you thought am sure treatment can still start a bit later.........

xxx


----------



## mrsww (Sep 1, 2013)

Jefnerf could they do a medicated cycle if you miss this one, seems so frustrating to miss out on the change again especially if you are paying for meds already.  When I looked at overseas clinics some seemed to use the medication to have a more planned IUI.  I hope all goes well with your treatment,  I'm so tempted to try another IUI but need to save for IVF.  Every month that passes I worry my good eggs are going.


----------



## jefnerf (Aug 28, 2012)

I did medicated on my first cycle and insem was done exactly 2 weeks after period start which is why I'm worried about getting AF on a weekend.  No sign of her today though...

Thanks for your replies though!  I'll speak to my co-ordinator on Monday if AF comes sooner and see what she suggests.

Hope all is going well with you two


----------



## Granada_Girl (Sep 29, 2013)

Hi all

I've got my first appointment tomorrow cd5 for our first medicated cycle.  I've just had 6 months of clomid - what's it like in comparison? Are there bad side-effects? 

Wishing everyone loads of luck xx


----------



## Granada_Girl (Sep 29, 2013)

jefnerf our clinic said that they reduce the dosage accordingly to make sure they don't miss ovulation in case it falls at the weekend so try not to worry! So many different things to think about, no wonder it's so stressful! And that's on top of dealing with the infertility itself xx


----------



## ange7327 (Oct 28, 2012)

Hello Granada_girl 

Good luck with this cycle.............I had 4 months of clomid and honestly not a side effect in sight however with Gonal F urghhhhhhh   I have had everything, nausea, vomiting, headaches, bloating, tiredness.......have felt rotten but tbh I'll try anything.

ange xx


----------



## jefnerf (Aug 28, 2012)

Ohh thank you Granada_Girl, good to know.  Good luck with your cycle.  Which drugs will you be medicating with?  I was on 75mg of gonal-f and had no side-effects whatsoever.... the HCG shot however....

Period has arrived tonight so is it right that I count tomorrow as day 1?


----------



## catherine238 (Mar 13, 2011)

So after a long 15 days of stimming and last cetrotide this morning I'm good to go with one 18.7 follicle and e2 level of 1700.. Lining of 14mm Trigger 1am tonight my doctor 
Likes iuis done around 30hr mark. Was really worried it was going to be cancelled as no growth until Friday it went from 4 at 12mm to 1 dominant and the rest stayed small.. So relieved I was not cancelled.. Looking forward to joining all you 2ww wait girls... 

Jefnerf yes my clinic would class tomorrow as day 1 of your period.


----------



## paws18 (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi everyone 
Can I join youz. 
I'm currently TTC no 2. 
I'm on stimms and back for scan tomorrow to see if ready for DIUI this week 
Has slow week with one dominant follicle 15mm on frid on my Left and a 10mm on right. 
Got fingers and toes crossed they have both grown over the weekend as worried they might cancel cycle if minimal growth. 
Sending lots of positivity to everyone 
Take care 
Paws xx


----------



## jol78 (Jun 8, 2014)

Was a bfn for me 😢 
Have to phone clinic this am. Am really hoping to be able to go straight onto a second cycle.
Am not surprised by bfn, had the most awful week - my ds had rotavirus and my nan died. Hopefully next cycle will be less stressful!  

Good luck to everyone else


----------



## ange7327 (Oct 28, 2012)

sorry to hear that jol  hope things settle at home and next cycle is more positive......

Ok so IUI was done today at 11.45, was sick before and felt awful afterwards, went to get some shopping and was in lots of pain and felt very sick, nearly left Tesco  anyway I have stocked up on fruit and veg, superfood shoots and naked smoothies..........am not expecting this cycle to work but it will not be through lack of trying on my part 

luck to all

ange xxx


----------



## Monkey23girl (Jul 17, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I am looking for some reassurance. I started on Menopur and Seprocur 2 weeks ago, after a week of injections my follicles were still small and lining was still thin. I then had bleeding for a week but carried on with the medication and then next scan showed everything had declined, follicle sizes and lining was back to baseline. We decided to continue for another week on double dose medication to see if my follicles respond well and my lining thickens. I'm due to go back for a scan on Friday. Is there anything else I can do to help the process? I'm praying that I start responding and my follicles grow!


----------



## jefnerf (Aug 28, 2012)

I believe warmth can help - that was previously suggested to me on here 

I had a day 2 scan today and picked up my gonal-f still really worried about it all falling on a weekend. Next scan is next week on day 9.

Just rereading my blog to work out how I did things last time and wrote that drugs should start from day 9 but last month I started them on day 4 and this month starting them on day 3.  Its so confusing.


----------



## ange7327 (Oct 28, 2012)

I think this whole thing is confusing, different clinics give different advice and drug regimes so I guess we just have to go with what we are told.................

monkeygirl can you not ring your clinic and ask them? I have no idea what could help you except positive vibes xxx hope scan goes well on friday 

Well I have done next to nothing today, still feel sick, back ache and very tearful, contemplating going to GP and trying to get signed off sick, really don't think I would be any good t work but we shall see.

love to all xxxx


----------



## catherine238 (Mar 13, 2011)

I agree with ange 7327 every clinic has different protocols.. like our old clinic does iui 36 hours after trigger and our new clinic does iui 30 hours post trigger.. We just have to have faith in them they know whats best. 

so that was our iui done this morning 10am Hello 2ww  was soooo relaxing and a very happy experience.  So happy with this new clinic here is hoping its a happy ending  

hope everyone is well

cat x


----------



## ange7327 (Oct 28, 2012)

aw Catherine that is nice to hear, I found the procedure fine but just feel so unwell  do you think its because its my first treatment? anyway here we are then.......the 2ww  lots of positivity....

xxx


----------



## jefnerf (Aug 28, 2012)

Fingers crossed Catherine!


----------



## LittleSparkles83 (Oct 31, 2013)

My first IUI went really smoothly and I didn't feel anything more than a smear test. But the second one, it was a different nurse who struggled getting the catheter in. It was a straight one and she had to remove it and use a flexible catheter! Lovely. 

After the second one I was so crampy and the following day a I had awful cystitis!


----------



## ange7327 (Oct 28, 2012)

urghhhh littleSparkles that sounds awful   I had a consultant do mine and it was painless........until later lol

here's hoping that these awful experiences will provide something positive


----------



## LittleSparkles83 (Oct 31, 2013)

Yeah, hope so. Fingers crossed for us all.


----------



## catherine238 (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks Jefnerf...

Ange7327  I think the whole lead up to the iui is quite stressful and we put a lot on ouselfs that it makes us sick.. I know when my wife was going through it I got so run down I got my very first cold sore...  she was so sick from the pain after her first iui she was also bleeding as well. Maybe a day or 2 to let it all settle is the best to do.. I'm back to work tomorrow I work in a hospital were I'm on my feet all day so not looking forward to that .

Little sparkles I thought they used a flexi for all iui must have been awful  yip the pain got bad an hour ago but has settled some what now thank god 

really embarrassing question did anyone feel extra lets say windy after iui?? Lol


----------



## LittleSparkles83 (Oct 31, 2013)

Apparently there are two kinds of catheter - straight and flexi. The straight one looked flexi to me, but what do I know!

I didn't get "windy" but I have seen some posts on other forums where people have mentioned this as a side affect. I think if air gets up there while you are laying there it can happen!


----------



## catherine238 (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks littlesparkles83 hopefully will not be as bad tomorrow


----------



## jamies princess (Mar 6, 2014)

I went for my tracking scan today, and it looks like I have over stimulated. So they have stopped my Gonal f and I just carry on with the buserelin until Friday when I have another scan which will tell me if it's all over for this cycle. I've been so positive up until today. This is so hard


----------



## catherine238 (Mar 13, 2011)

so sorry to hear that jamies princess is it a case of more than 3 follicles?? or ohss? maybe they ate coasting u to see if 1 follicle take the lead??


----------



## jamies princess (Mar 6, 2014)

I have about 10 each side and a couple that are already 12mm! It's only cd9 today.
They did mention coasting until Friday, so we'll see what happens then, but I guess this is going to be a cancelled cycle :-( I'm convinced now that it's not going to happen this time. My amh is really high so I think I'm just a bit annoyed with the clinic didn't reduce my doses. Oh well, just gotta keep trying...


----------



## Vic_01 (Apr 8, 2014)

Hello Ladies.

Jamies Princess, please do not worry just yet, I always have 10 plus follicles which are aroung the 10 mm mark at that stage and then invariably 1 or 2 take the lead (I too have a high AMH).  Even the 12 mm ones could die back.  Try not to panic, see what Friday brings you might be pleasantly surprised.

Littlesparkles, sorry you had a rough ride this time.  Fingers crossed that it will all work out well this time.

Catherine, you are not alone! One of the charming side effects! ;-)

AFM, I am due to test tomorrow and i am very scared.  DP and I have tried really hard to keep a lid on things this time and try not to get too excited.  I am convinced that this one has not worked either as I have felt zip!  It is funny, you spend the first half of the 2ww wanting to test and the 2nd week not wanting to know.  We have made plans for this weekend to go away for the weekend and see friends so we will at least have a distraction and we have a holiday to look forward to in a couple of weeks. We'll see.  Anyone else due to test in the next couple of days or have any positve news to share? I could do with some 'happy ending' stories!


----------



## jamies princess (Mar 6, 2014)

Fingers and toes crossed for you Vic-01 xx


----------



## ange7327 (Oct 28, 2012)

Hello all I hope you have all survived the heat, I have managed to stay awake for some of the day and have only vomited twice which is a definite improvement lol have decided to see GP in the next few days to discuss my low mood 

Catherine - I hope your day at work went well, I understand completely as im a nurse 

littlesparkles - yep very windy here to but luckily have been home alone so not bothered, hope it is improving  

jamies princess - I really hope things settle down for you  

vic_01 - Good luck with the testing and remember not everyone gets any symptoms at all. Regardless of the result I hope you have a lovely weekend away together  

jefnerf - how are you doing?

hugs to all

ange xxxx


----------



## catherine238 (Mar 13, 2011)

Good luck vic-01 with your testing tomorrow... You've done so well not testing me and wife were awful our first iuis we tested from like 9dpo... 

I thought the high AMH was me being special obviously it's quite common lol

Ange7327 yes best speak to your doctor if your still this sick 

Jamie's princess does your clinic do blood tests along with your scans??


----------



## CDEDBDBaby (Jun 11, 2014)

US on 29th to verify unexpected cyst is finally gone then giving it another go. Baby dust and sticky babies to all!


----------



## jamies princess (Mar 6, 2014)

Catherine: Yes, I imagine they would do blood tests as they are attached to a hospital. What blood tests are you thinking of?

Just wanted to say a big thank you for everyone's comments, you have really put me at ease and stop panicking. Perhaps it's not all over yet!!

Hugs and baby dust to everyone xx


----------



## catherine238 (Mar 13, 2011)

jamies princess just when I went for my base u/s and every other u/s actually they took bloods to check my e2 progesterone and LH  and adjusted my dose accordingly... as they were worried I would over stimulate too 😕


----------



## Vic_01 (Apr 8, 2014)

Morning ladies. Sadly I have no good news to share. BFN for us. Some time out and then maybe ICSI. We need to think and right now I'm a bit too gutted to think straight.

Good luck to the rest of you.....

V x


----------



## Monkey23girl (Jul 17, 2014)

I sorry to hear that Vic. Some time out and a break is exactly what you need. Do not give up hope. 

Ang - I would get to the docs if your still sick just for peace of mind. 

I'm nervous about my u/s tomorrow if I have had no growth or improvement I'm going to have a break as well. For money reasons more than anything. Even being on a double dose of Menopur this week, I haven't really felt any side effects so I'm not sure if that's a good sign or not. 

Is anyone else on Menopur here? 

Good luck to everyone x


----------



## ange7327 (Oct 28, 2012)

Im so sorry vic   life is just not fair............

sorry monkey I don't know anything about menopur but I hope it goes well tomorrow and you get a positive outcome xx

ange xxx


----------



## paws18 (Oct 9, 2005)

Anyone done medicated IUI. 
Had mine today and forgot to ask if I continue taking the burselin downregulation nasal spray. 
Waiting for clinic to phone back. 
😘


----------



## catherine238 (Mar 13, 2011)

really sorry to hear that vic  do not give up recoup and make the next plan of action...

monkey 23girl I had no movement for 14 days only on the 14th day my e2 had risen and by the sundays u/s one nice follie at 18.7.. I sat with a hot water bottle oh and prayed like a crazy women 😊


----------



## LittleSparkles83 (Oct 31, 2013)

I had my IUI 2 weeks ago on Friday so the nurse told me to do a HPT. I may test in the morning but really don't think I'll get a positive this month as I've had all the normal feelings and symptoms I normally get when my AF is coming (spots, gas, munchies, sore lady lumps).

I suppose I could have ovulated on the Saturday or even the Sunday so it may still be too early to test?

I got my LH surge on the Friday morning, then had the IUI later in the afternoon.


----------



## catherine238 (Mar 13, 2011)

littlesparkles83 thinking about you today good luck xx


----------



## Monkey23girl (Jul 17, 2014)

good luck today littlesparkles

My scan went well today, had one large follie at 18 and lining up to 8mm so I'm ready for treatment and will be having my IUI on Monday! Can't believe it! Tried to be so positive this week so must of helped. Plus I've now been on meds for 22 days! Good luck to you all x


----------



## Granada_Girl (Sep 29, 2013)

Monkey23girl, thats great news about your scan.

I've just had mine this morning with 4 follies from 1 to 1.4 going to bring me back in on morning for another scan but hoping i will be ready for insemination on Tues 

xx


----------



## jamies princess (Mar 6, 2014)

Vic, sorry to hear that. Thinking of you

Little sparkles any news, good luck sweety

Monkey and Granada, sounds positive, keep up the good work

I had my second scan this morning and they are cancelling this cycles as I have too many over 14mm.  They are having a meeting this afternoon and will phone me as they don't know what to do with me basically! I think the only option is ivf  my left ovary is the problem one and it ain't half sore. Oh well at least I can have a glass of wine tonight x


----------



## jefnerf (Aug 28, 2012)

So sorry *Vic_01* 

Good luck *littlesparkles*!

Good luck for Monday *Monkey23girl*!

Fingers crossed for you *Granada_Girl*!

Oh *jamiesprincess* that's so unfair  Enjoy your wine!

I'm on day 3 of 75ui of Gonal-f. But for some reason getting myself worked up that it's not going to work. Does any one know if unwashed donor sperm can be used for IVF? If my second go doesn't work, then I'm not sure about using my 3rd and final vial of donor sperm on another IUI and wondering whether I should save up for IVF.


----------



## LittleSparkles83 (Oct 31, 2013)

Well, I am 15 dpiui today. I've had all the symptoms that AF was coming so assumed I was pretty much out this month again.

I did a clearblue digital test this morning and got a BFN.

No sign of AF either yet as my symptoms have disappeared so still in this stupid waiting game even though I'm 99% sure what the answer will be.


----------



## catherine238 (Mar 13, 2011)

sorry to hear that littlesparkles83  are you on pessaries?? I kniw my period wont come till I stop them my clinic does a  bhcg blood test to be sure.


----------



## LittleSparkles83 (Oct 31, 2013)

No, I'm not on pessaries. x


----------



## ange7327 (Oct 28, 2012)

sorry to hear that littlesparkles


----------



## LittleSparkles83 (Oct 31, 2013)

I'm out - on my last NHS funded IUI.

We're going to move on to IVF next but not for a few months. We've got a week away booked in September so I'm going to focus on looking forward to that for now and then look at our options when we get back.

I wish everyone else in this group the best of luck. Hope we all get what we want eventually.

x


----------



## jamies princess (Mar 6, 2014)

Littlesparkles is your ivf nhs funded? A holiday sounds like a fab plan x


----------



## LittleSparkles83 (Oct 31, 2013)

Hey,

We get one funded go on the NHS. Then we will look at funding one ourselve. x


----------



## jamies princess (Mar 6, 2014)

We get one go at ivf on the nhs too, but not until next year, so we are self funding a couple of shots at iui in the meantime. We will get some money back as this cycle was cancelled which is always a bonus. We will try again in a couple of months.

Looking forward to hearing other peoples good news soon x


----------



## Granada_Girl (Sep 29, 2013)

Sorry to hear that it didn't work littlesparkles and Jamies princess

Monkey23girl - any news?

I've just come back from my scan and I've got two nice follies at 1.7 and some smaller ones - going ahead with our IUI procedure on Wednesday, taking ovitrel tonight! Very excited and having to contain myself just in case it doesn't work! xx


----------



## ange7327 (Oct 28, 2012)

That's great news Granada_girl   good luck on Wednesday

love and luck to all xxxx


----------



## Vic_01 (Apr 8, 2014)

Hello Ladies,

Littlesparkles I am so sorry to hear that you are out this month.  I hope that you both take some time out and enjoy each others company and recharge.

Jamiesprincess, I am so sorry that this cycle has been cancelled.  I wish you all the luck in the work for the next cycle.

Monkey23girl.  I hope your treatment all went smoothly today and that you rest up over the next couple of weeks.

Granada_girl, good luck for Wednesday - it really is exciting.

I hope everyone else is keeping well too.

AFM, Well AF has not yet arrived.  2 days late and I am as regular as closkwork.  My last cycle was 28 days and 1 hour long (even though I was on progesterone).  You could set your clock by my cycle so dare I start to hope that it was a false negative?? What we really should do is test again but we are too scared.  At the moment there is still a little glimmer of hope.  I will keep taking the progesterone and hope that AF stays away and test again a week after the last one probably if she hasn't shown up by then.....  The 2ww is turning into a 3ww......


----------



## ange7327 (Oct 28, 2012)

Everything crossed for you Vic, could you ask your clinic for a blood test?


----------



## Monkey23girl (Jul 17, 2014)

Littlesparkles - so sorry it didn't work out this time round. 

Granada Girl -  such great news for you! I hope everything goes well. I'm in an 18 day wait now. It's going to be so hard!  But the treatment wasn't as bad as I thought it would be just trying to relax and be positive! 

Vic-01 - hang on in there you are almost there. I have everything crossed for you. Any tips for getting through the next two weeks. I'm stocking up on pineapple  xx


----------



## danibee2k (May 23, 2011)

Hi all!!

Had my 2nd IUI earlier on today after a BFN in June.  Fingers crossed to all those on the 2ww and all those waiting for treatment


----------



## jefnerf (Aug 28, 2012)

Oh fingers crossed Dani!

I've got a day 9 scan tomorrow, hoping the follicles haven't grown too much...or grown a lot so that I can do insem Friday or Monday...


----------



## danibee2k (May 23, 2011)

Let us know how it goes jefnerf!


----------



## jefnerf (Aug 28, 2012)

Womb lining was 9.1mm and have got only one follicle which is 12mm... praying it's the right size on Friday or Monday :/  Bloody weekends!


----------



## Spud1980 (Apr 23, 2009)

Hello everyone

I don't post very often but spend a lot of time reading these boards - they provide me with lots of support!


Earlier this month I had my third round of IUI (the first two were natural cycles and I used clomid for this third cycle).  I'm so pleased (and very shocked) to report that I had a    this morning!!!  Neither my DH nor I can quite believe it!  I've done two tests already and they both said the same so perhaps it is true!  


I know it is very early days but we have been waiting for this for 7 years, and are trying to be cautiously optimistic.  


Sending everyone lots of positive thoughts!  


xxx


----------



## Smw88uk (Apr 2, 2014)

Congratulations Spud1980! That is brilliant.. Bet you are so thrilled 

I am currently waiting to try my first medicated donor IUI and am so anxious and confused about everything at this stage.


----------



## jefnerf (Aug 28, 2012)

Congratulations Spud!! 

Good luck SMW   Are you single also?


----------



## Smw88uk (Apr 2, 2014)

Thank you jefnerf  I am in a same sex relationship, however also have endometriosis and ovarian cysts. We are currently waiting for treatment planning with CRGW clinic in Wales on August 11th.. we had our initial consultation where I had AMH level tested which came back low.

I notice you've already had DIUI, how was the treatment? How quickly do things move after treatment planning?


----------



## Vic_01 (Apr 8, 2014)

Congratulations Spud1980.  That is fantastic news.  I very much hope that everything works out for you both!

Good luck with the follicle growing Jefnerf! I am keeping everything crossed that it ibehaves! 

Smw88uk - wishing you the very best of luck as you embark on your journey! 

AFM - The little candle of hope has been blown out.  It looks like game over for sure.  I'm gutted but we have each other and that is the main thing.  We are going to have a shot at IVF (ICSI) I think, the sucess rates at our clinic are 50% for IVF and we will know that the eggs will will get fertilised to it will take away some of the unknowns.  A couple of months off first though, I need to get my head back in the game.  I will pop back and see how you ladies are getting on. I hope you all  have your dreams fulfilled in the very near future....

V x


----------



## jefnerf (Aug 28, 2012)

SMW - I had my blood tests at the beginning of December and chose my donor at the beginning of January.  I was cheeky and added my order to an NHS order which meant waiting until someone on the NHS actually ordered sperm so I think it arrived mid-February but would have been sooner had I ordered it myself.  

Then I started my first cycle in March which I chose to do unmedicated, but it looked likely that I would ovulate over the weekend (my clinic is closed weekends) so I cancelled it and tried again.

Will you be doing medicated if you have low AMH? (not sure what that actually means in terms of the whole process)

I found the treatment absolutely fine, I didn't have any side effects from the FSH drugs.  However taking the HCG shot is a bit of a rollercoaster as it gives you early pregnancy symptoms when you're in your two week wait!  Very confusing!

Thanks Vic!   I really hope for the best for you for the future!


----------



## ange7327 (Oct 28, 2012)

Fantastic news spud  

Sorry for lack of personals am to tired and hormonal xxxx


----------



## Granada_Girl (Sep 29, 2013)

Congratulations Spud that's amazing news!!

Thanks for the good luck wishes ange, Vic and Monkeygirl!

I had my first IUI procedure today and they were very impressed with my husbands sperm sample so really hoping this will be our month, especially as it looked like i was releasing two eggs!!  

Dannibee we will be on our 2ww together!

Jefnerf hope your follies continue to grow!

Vic i'm so sorry to hear it's this cycles not worked for you  wishing you all the best for the future and with IVF/ICSI - those sucess rates seem very promising!!

Much love and wishes to everyone! 

I have a feeling this is going to be our hardest 2ww yet!!

xx


----------



## Smw88uk (Apr 2, 2014)

Thank you Vic. I am sorry to hear that your IUI wasn't successful. Good luck for when you do start IVF.

Thank you jefnerf, really good to hear from people who have been through it. I will be having medicated cycle as they said it will increase chances due to cysts and endometriosis. Low AMH is low ovarian egg reserve for my age (25) so that also is something that makes medicated DIUI the best option to make sure I ovulate... Not sure what medication I will be on though? All that's been said is they will have to up the dosage due to low AMH.. All so confusing! 

**** luck for your first IUI Granada_Girl


----------



## jefnerf (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm on 75ui of gonal-f and I have no fertility problems so I expect you'll be on higher than that.  But I guess it depends what your clinic uses as there's also one called menopur I think?


----------



## Spud1980 (Apr 23, 2009)

Thank you everyone for your best wishes!  I'm sorry to those for whom it hasn't yet worked out, I really hope you get some positive news soon.  It is very early days for us and it doesn't really feel real - I was convinced AF was on the way as I had exactly the same symptoms as I do every month and don't feel any different.  Now we are keeping everything crossed for the first scan in a couple of weeks time, perhaps then it will sink in....!
xx


----------



## jefnerf (Aug 28, 2012)

Hi all, had another scan today and lead follicle is 16mm so they've given me the trigger shot at 10.30am this morning to go in for DIUI at 11.30 tomorrow... that's only 25 hours difference.  Also I thought lead follie had to be 18mm?  Very worried about this.


----------



## ange7327 (Oct 28, 2012)

Good luck in the morning jefnerf xxxx


----------



## jefnerf (Aug 28, 2012)

Thank you Ange xxx


----------



## Smw88uk (Apr 2, 2014)

Good luck jefnerf, hope all goes well


----------



## danibee2k (May 23, 2011)

Good luck jefnerf.  I think when I had mine they wanted lead follie to be 17mm so maybe they feel that your follie will be big enough by the time it releases. I had my iui about 26 hours after the trigger.

Congrats Spud!

And yay to a 2ww buddy Granada_Girl!


----------



## danibee2k (May 23, 2011)

SMW I've also had DIUI.  This is my 2nd cycle, medicated.  Because I had high ovarian reserves (borderline PCOS) I've had to take a lower dose of gonal f but more regularly so I guess you'll have to take a higher dosage.

Get them to explain it all to you if you're unclear. x


----------



## jefnerf (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks SWM and Dani!  Feeling a bit delicate now but I think it went well.  Nurse said I had good signs of ovulation.


----------



## Kasvar (Apr 1, 2014)

Hi ladies,

Been lurking for a few weeks now having had a crap time last cycle, but now jumping in.  Jefnerf - remember you from the previous threads - GOOD LUCK with the 2ww - just keep positive thoughts and try and relax.  Easier said that done I know... 

AFM, my first IUI resulted in BFN, 2nd in BFP but then a week after m/c (chemical pregnancy).  Was totally gutted so decided to take a break but am now on summer holidays so spoke to my clinic about a third try.  This really will have to be our last try as doing it all privately and can't afford more   So need to call clinic when af starts and then Doc will scan me on day 1 or 2 and see if everything is ok to proceed.  Just hoping it doesn't arrive when I'm away in Prague next week cos then have to wait until September when stress levels are back up at school!  Apparently this time, they'll add in cyclogest due to the chemical last time.  Anyone had this before - is it awful to administer and how are the side effects?  

Good luck to all those waiting to have their IUI.


----------



## Sunflower36 (Apr 14, 2014)

Hi Kasavar,

Came to IUI group to find out how , y fertility friemds are doing, and read your post. Im so sorry... shocked. Hope you are coping ok. It will happen. Do the doctors know what happened? 

Good luck, hope this attempt is the one for yoi.


----------



## jefnerf (Aug 28, 2012)

Oh kasvar so sorry about your mc  really hoping third times the charm for you!!


----------



## ange7327 (Oct 28, 2012)

Hello all 

How is everyone?

jefnerf - glad it went well how are you feeling today?

kasvar - hello  sorry about your loss, I can relate to that.........fingers crossed for 3rd time  

AFM - well 2ww nearly over, OTD is tues and am not sure how I feel about that really, at the min there is some hope but then.......hmmmm so I keep getting signs of AF, slight cramps, mild backache but am also feeling very sick  don't know whether to have some hope or not.................what a bizzare situation this is..............how do we stay sane? on the plus side I now have 2 13 hour shifts at work so wont be thinking about test to much lol will be to tired 

love and positive vibes to all

ange xxxx


----------



## Kasvar (Apr 1, 2014)

Thanks ladies - I love the support from these forums.  

Ange - not long until you find out.  I know with my BFP last time, I didn't really feel any symptoms as such except nearer OTD had af like tummy pains, so fingers crossed it's good news for you 

Jefnerf - how you planning to while away the 2ww??


----------



## jefnerf (Aug 28, 2012)

I was supposed to be working but a client cancelled all the hours so I will be broke as well as bored!

Feel very... meh for lack of a better word, don't feel like anything is happening :/

Really hoping its your turn ange!

I just decided to pee on some sticks for kicks and giggles and my ovulation stick is still positive (will that be the drugs?) and my pregnancy test is really faint (thought it'd be darker because of  the pregnyl?).

Feeling worried we were too early with the insem and that its already over.


----------



## ange7327 (Oct 28, 2012)

Jefnerf don't forget that the good old swimmers stay alive for 3 days  and come on peeing on sticks for laughs? there are better things to be doing.................

soooooooooo I got sent home from work sick today could not stop throwing up, felt awful till mid eve then it just went, thank heavens as I was starving  on the plus side have been put off sick for the rest of the week and then on hols till nearly the end of the month  yipeeeeeeeeeeee OTD nearly here, might do it tomorrow as am sure 1 day early wont matter...

stay well xxx


----------



## jefnerf (Aug 28, 2012)

I thought frozen sperm didn't last as long :/

Being sick sounds positive for you?!


----------



## ange7327 (Oct 28, 2012)

clinic told me even frozen sperm lasts so fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## jefnerf (Aug 28, 2012)

Thank you Ange, I really appreciate it xxx


----------



## ange7327 (Oct 28, 2012)

BFN for me so game over for this month.........good luck to all of you still waiting   

ange xxx


----------



## jefnerf (Aug 28, 2012)

So sorry ange  xxx


----------



## Kasvar (Apr 1, 2014)

So sorry to hear this Ange  sending you a virtual hug


----------



## danibee2k (May 23, 2011)

Sorry to hear that Ange 

AFM - I was quite pleased with how I'd made it through my first week but now the mental bit is starting to kick in.  Feeling periody and a bit down today.  OTD isn't until Monday so I'm trying not to think about it too much.


----------



## Monkey23girl (Jul 17, 2014)

So sorry to hear that Ange, hope your ok. 

Danibee - not long to wait for you now. How are you feeling? Anything different to your last 2ww. 

AFM - I have another 10 days to wait. Not even half way there yet and noticing every little twinge/cramp/ache think a lot of that's in the mind anyway. Just praying my AF does not show her face. Trying to be positive but realistic, but hopeful! 

Good luck to anyone else in their 2ww x


----------



## jefnerf (Aug 28, 2012)

I've still got 12 days to go feeling different to last time, boobs aren't hurting from the HCG shot, had a mega craving for snickers last time and nothing this time.  Still feeling totally negative about it all.  Grrr!

Hope everyone else is doing well xx


----------



## paws18 (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi everyone 😘

Hugs to anyone who needs them😘 
Am needing a wee question answered.
  Has anyone had horrid (TMI) lumpy discharge with crinone gel previously I've has the pesseries and always had softish discharge but this is more lumpy. Does anyone know if normal. 

So far still just feel bloated and twinges. 
Only 2 days left till OTD on Friday got everything crossed no AF before Friday am on knicker watch !!!!  

Good luck to you all    
Take care 
Paws xx


----------



## danibee2k (May 23, 2011)

Hi all,

Monkey23 - I'm trying not to symptom watch too much this time round - last time I think I got a lot of symptoms from the trigger shot.  My boobs do feel different this time though, sore and they do seem a bit bigger, but sometimes it's hard to know if I'm just imagining it and it's hard to know if it's different from how I usually am before AF!

Just trying to be relaxed and accept that what will be, will be! (easier said than done though!)

Sorry can't help paws as have never used the gel, maybe speak to your clinic? And fingers crossed for OTD Friday for you

Hope everyone else is doing ok! 

x


----------



## catherine238 (Mar 13, 2011)

So sorry to hear that ange7327 

So I had to actually keep myself away from anything fertility it was driving me crazy... For the last 8 days I have felt I've been getting my period cramps etc  felt nauseous the last 4 days put it down to the progesterone pessaries...

SOOOOO today was my HCG  blood test with my clinic just got the call and it's A BFP for us HCG 179 SOOOO HAPPY RIGHT NOW thank you all for the support and hoping baby dust for EVERYONE xxxx


----------



## Kasvar (Apr 1, 2014)

Awesome news Catherine!!  That's great - enjoy the next 9 months     

Afm we postponed our trip to Prague until Monday because I felt like af was on it's way but still waiting and now I'm thinking sod's law it'll arrive when we go, so we should've stuck to original plan.  Spoke to my nurse manager and they're going to scan me on Friday just in case but I just hope that it comes soon so I can start meds.  

How is everyone else holding up?  Jefnerf - hows the 2ww going?


----------



## catherine238 (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks kasvar xxx


----------



## jefnerf (Aug 28, 2012)

Congratulations Catherine!!!

Fingers crosses things go to plan for you kasvar.

I can't stop googling, still cramping a lot 5dpiui, feel gassy wondering if I might have mild ohss but I was on such a low dose of gonal f that I don't think so?  I wish I was at work to take my mind off it!

Hope everyone else is well!


----------



## danibee2k (May 23, 2011)

Driving myself crazy this morning. Feel so bloated and like AF is coming but my boobs are so sore still and seem fuller and that's unusual for me but I know it could be from the trigger. Gah, such fun this 2ww!


----------



## funkia32 (Aug 7, 2014)

Hi Guys,
I'm new to this site but really keen to speak to others going through the same things . 
I have enlarged ovaries/ Mild PCOS.
After a 3 month round of chlomid ( worst experience ever ) I went back to my Gyne Dr and was put forward for IUI .
First day of period was 14/7/2014 , Had my first scan on 15/07/14

I began my first injection on 16/7/2014 which wasn't so bad , no side effects on 50mg Gonal-f which was great. I injected for a week and went back on  the 23/07/14 I could see a difference from the first scan and was happy i was responding to the treatment (this was probably my biggest fear  ) we then went back on the 26/07/14 , the nurse that did the scan seemed very rushed never explained anything and i was very disappointed as I thought that id stopped responding ( the other nurses hadn't been like this one ). 
But to my surprise when we returned on the 29/07/14 there was a huge change one follicle in particular it had reached 16mm my womb lining had thickened perfectly, at this point they decided to do a blood test to check my hormones just to make sure i hadn't began to ovulate, I rang back later that day and was told I had to take my Ovitrell 250 mg injection asap and return on the 30/07/14 for insemination as i had already began ovulating on my own. 

It was very bizarre I had been quite emotional the whole way through and this made me even more so, we went the next day and the insemination was done, we had a fab sample of 5.3 billion sperm inseminated   , I guess I expected something different though, not sure what but it was so quick and so simple .
Afterwards I felt a little deflated but the stress of the last few weeks disappeared and I felt I could finally relax . I now have just six days left to wait for my pregnancy test, its not been so bad waiting I thought  I would find it hard but I have been pretty good really , I just try to stay optimistic   

Thanks for reading guys


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

*Funkia*, it's really time. Best of luck. X


----------



## KEH (Jul 22, 2014)

Thank you for sharing your first experience of IUI, we start the ball rolling tomorrow with our very first cycle too when I go in for my baseline scan. All the very very best!


----------



## jefnerf (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm so bloated and gassy I had to put a nighty on instead of my leggings for bed.  This better amount to something so uncomfortable!


----------



## jefnerf (Aug 28, 2012)

Fingers crossed for you funkia! X


----------



## RubyC (Feb 9, 2014)

Good luck funkia


----------



## Kasvar (Apr 1, 2014)

Good luck Funkia and KEH.  This forum is great for support so keep positive and wishing you lots of baby dust 

Jefnerf - hope it's all positive signs for you too.  When is your OTD?
Paws - how did your test go??
Danibee, Monkey23 - how are things going for you?

Sorry if I've missed anyone.  

Afm, still on knicker watch and waiting for AF.  Am booked in for a scan tonight because clinic said they could do it early as flying to Prague on Mon until Thu so if AF arrives when I'm there, can just start with my Fostimon injections.  Such a frustrating process - last month I was praying AF didn't come and it did and it's the complete opposite this month.


----------



## KEH (Jul 22, 2014)

Thank you very much Kasvar- hope the scan goes okay tonight.

Just a quick couple of questions- I'm due to start taking my course of Clomid tomorrow. Should we refrain from BDing / use protection until after the insemination? The nurse said to use protection until immediately post IUI then we can go at it like rabbits! Is that right? 

Thank you


----------



## danibee2k (May 23, 2011)

Erm so I caved in this evening and tested and there's a 2nd line.....it's a BFP!! eek!!It's fairly faint but clear so think I'll do a clearblue tomorrow.  Tentatively excited, just keeping everything crossed 

Congrats everyone else with BFPs and hugs and love to all those BFNs too. x


----------



## catherine238 (Mar 13, 2011)

congrats danibee2k xxx


----------



## jefnerf (Aug 28, 2012)

Brilliant news danibee!


----------



## Monkey23girl (Jul 17, 2014)

Hi everyone

I'm due to test on Friday on which will be 18 days after my IUI and have been praying that AF doesn't show her face. But I have ever so lightly just started, keeping my fingers crossed and doesn't get heavier, but I'm starting to lose hope and I only have 2 days to go


----------



## jefnerf (Aug 28, 2012)

Fingers crossed for you Monkey xx could be implantation xx

I've been cramping the entire 2ww and it got worse yesterday and today.  Praying AF stays away but was so emotional today


----------



## KEH (Jul 22, 2014)

Hurrah danibee!!  

All the very best of luck to everyone else on their 2ww, jefnerf and Monkey23girl xx


----------



## RubyC (Feb 9, 2014)

Hi all,
I'm due to test tomorrow but think I will chicken out. I went to the chemist and had 2 tests in my hand but while waiting put them back and left. Sore boobs today which I get pre AF so doesn't look good .
RubyC xxx fingers crossed for everyone


----------



## Monkey23girl (Jul 17, 2014)

So AF has arrived in full force. The one thing I didn't want to happen. Have written off this cycle and am going to look forward and be positive about the next one. I will test on Friday even though I know what it will say. So upsetting to come this far! X


----------



## jefnerf (Aug 28, 2012)

So sorry Monkey


----------



## Monkey23girl (Jul 17, 2014)

Thanks jefnerf

I am just coming home from work, as my cramps this morning were so severe I almost passed out so something doesn't feel right. I'm not sure whether to do a test now or not. Not a good sign I'm bleeding heavily though, did you notice anything after your first BFN? 

How are you getting on, not long till Sunday 😀


----------



## jefnerf (Aug 28, 2012)

During my first cycle my period arrived 11dpo and I'd felt off all day and then when it finally came it sort of spurted out of me.  It was very bizarre.  I never tested after my period came though as it was pretty heavy.

I'm 12dpo, after crying most of yesterday thinking I'm out AF still hasn't shown up, had cramps Monday and Tuesday, have little cramps today and keep sticking a finger up there to check for blood (TMI!) but nothing yet.  I woke up at 4.30 yesterday morning, and today I woke up at 3am, 5am and 7am.  This is infuriating.  Why do we put ourselves through this.


----------



## Divas212 (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi everyone AF finally arrived for me a few days ago so start the injections tonight.....with somewhat mixed emotions as it'll be the first treatment since our mc. I feel as ready as I'll ever be to start the process again, but still a bit raw and have quite a lot going on so stress wise maybe not the best of times to start......it's hard to know what to do for the best and I'm scared we may be wasting a chance if you know what I mean. Plus the nurse at the clinic today lacked tact and compassion.... We have come to the conclusion it's just her manor....well at least we hope that's the case.....ah well best of luck to everyone x


----------



## Monkey23girl (Jul 17, 2014)

So a definite BFN for me. Which is really miserable and a feeling of failure. I tried to be as positive and healthy as I could be but it didn't work. Going to try again in October and thinking of everything I could possibly do to turn this result around. Any tips from anyone who has had this and then gone onto a BFP would be most welcome. Going to speak to the clinic today about the quality of the donor sperm. But am worried I have a very hostile uterus and maybe that's the reason. This is emotionally draining! Good luck to everyone else going through treatment x


----------



## RubyC (Feb 9, 2014)

Monkey please don't beat yourself up, this is a numbers game, the more times you try the more chance you'll succeed. Last month was a BFN for me, two years ago was a BFN with ICSI..this week we got a BFP..and I have a low AMH. I took usual vitamins plus coq10 and selenium which is an antioxidant and apparently good for lining. 

So back on the bike for you, don't be down,  
ruby C xxxx


----------



## Kasvar (Apr 1, 2014)

Congrats Ruby - that's great news 
Monkey - please don't give up, stay positive.

Afm, back from a few lovely days in Prague - AF finally arrived and I started my Fostimon injections on Sunday.  Got a scan booked for Monday evening to see how the follicles are growing - fingers crossed.  

Divas - good luck with your cycle.
Jefnerf - how's it going?

Wishing you all lots of positivity


----------



## RubyC (Feb 9, 2014)

Thankyou Kasvar , and good luck to you   Xxx


----------



## jefnerf (Aug 28, 2012)

I got my period on Thursday.  Not sure where  to go from here really.  Only got one vial of sperm left.


----------



## Kasvar (Apr 1, 2014)

Oh no Jefnerf - I'm so sorry to hear that


----------



## Divas212 (Nov 13, 2013)

Had my scan today and they have found four follies!!! One at 16, one at 15, one at 14 and one at 10.... Having another scan tomorrow morning with a view to have iui on Friday or Saturday, but I was under the impression that the clinic was shut on Saturdays and it's the dreaded bank holiday :-s just hope it can be done on Friday fingers crossed!


----------



## Kasvar (Apr 1, 2014)

Good luck Divas!  I've got another scan tomorrow and hopefully IUI early next week if the follies are behaving well.  All the best for your IUI xx


----------



## CDEDBDBaby (Jun 11, 2014)

As a lurker, always reading and never posting,  I just wanted to say a big THANK YOU all, for sharing your experiences. It is really heartening to see bfps are possible.  I''m so happy for you! Ultimately, that is the answer for why we keep doing all this to ourselves! It does happen! Hang in there


----------



## Divas212 (Nov 13, 2013)

Good luck kasvar, I'm off for the iui at 2pm, going to be a bit strange really as everyone at the clinic was so happy with our BFP last time but it wasn't meant to be , glad I have someone to share the 2ww with...... Bit of mixed emotions.... But trying to not let it get to me and just go with the flow again x


----------



## Kasvar (Apr 1, 2014)

How did it go Divas??  I have one dominant follie so will be triggering tomorrow and having IUI on Monday.  We can be 2ww buddies   lots of positivity..      

CDEDBDBaby - hope all is well with your IUI journey.


----------



## Divas212 (Nov 13, 2013)

It was painful as my cervix decides to hide but the sperm was 23million per ml and 78% motility so figures are good fingers crossed, let us know how u get on x


----------



## jamies princess (Mar 6, 2014)

Hi, I haven't posted for a while since my iui cycle was cancelled due to overstimulation. Well I haven't had my af yet and it's been 9 weeks since my last af. I'm going to call the clinic on Tuesday but anyone ever experienced this? I'm starting to get really worried. I did a test and it was bfn. :-(


----------



## Kasvar (Apr 1, 2014)

Hey ladies - had IUI #3 today - went ok, didn't hurt luckily but dreaded having to start cyclogest later.  Fingers and toes crossed for third time lucky.

Jamies princess - did you ring clinic.  I can't help you with your question as my cycle is so irregular anyway.  Has af come yet?
Good luck anyone else awaiting IUI treatment.


----------



## Divas212 (Nov 13, 2013)

Kasvar welcome to the 2ww!!! If it goes as quick as this bank hol weekend we'll not get too crazy haha x

My OTD isn't till the 10th.... Strange how dif clinics give dif times ha but we always test early x


----------



## Kasvar (Apr 1, 2014)

That's true! Mine's always been 14 days after IUI date.  I'm not sure if I will test early - am always so scared to!  Like being in my PUPO bubble!

Are you going to join the Sept 2ww thread?


----------



## Divas212 (Nov 13, 2013)

Yeah when it starts, we only test early because the times AF has arrived before OTD is gutting, but then sometimes it's too early for hcg levels like last time..... We useually wait 14 days but our clinic gives OTD 18days after iui so we test early for our clinic but on time that other clinics recommended if that makes sense lol


----------



## Kasvar (Apr 1, 2014)

Sort of does! lol!  Sept thread is already there albeit a bit quiet!
 for us both.


----------



## Divas212 (Nov 13, 2013)

Is it? I can't find it?..... I'v had some strange feeling today same twinges as last time hoping it's implantation but prob too early for that....trying not too get my hopes up and go with the flow x


----------



## Kasvar (Apr 1, 2014)

Here it is: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=325546.10

Fingers crossed the twinges are good news.. x


----------

